# bc red seal



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

I wrote the red seal on friday. I recommend the cec practice test app, although there are a number of wrong answers to questions it is very similar to the exam. my additional advice is be thorough in your review as the exam covers a lot.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Good luck. Hope you got it


----------

